# Any rides on Saturday in the Portland area?



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey there folks, I'm looking for a ~50 mile ride with some climbing. Weather forecast is looking great. Anyone have a line on something or want to invite me along? I'm an experienced rider (former racer) who's in good overall shape, but not racing shape...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

If you weren't a former racer I would invite you to our club rider tomorrow morning. Awesome little 27 miler to start the day. 

If you weren't a former racer, I would invite you to join me and a couple of buddies Sat. at 2:00. 

You should check out the local stores like Veloce, West End Bikes and Western Bike Works to see if they have any "store rides". Most do. 
I hear Rapha has local team you might be able to ride with. I heard last Sunday they rode a 120 miler, with several thousand feet of climbing. 

Also check out the Portland Velo. They have great rides at all levels on Sat. mornings. Hammer-heads Included. They run it like a boot camp, but it still pretty fun.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

Is being a former racer is such a drawback? I mention that because I'm very comfortable riding in packs. I'm not in that kind of shape right now. My neck couldn't handle much more than 50 I don't think. You know how that is.

But anyway, thanks for the scoop....


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

teapotter said:


> Is being a former racer is such a drawback? I mention that because I'm very comfortable riding in packs. I'm not in that kind of shape right now. My neck couldn't handle much more than 50 I don't think. You know how that is.
> 
> But anyway, thanks for the scoop....


Mebbe not a "drawback" per se, but it does give an indication that you won't be happy tootling along at 16-17mph.


----------

